# I'm an Army Wife...Now What? Comedy special on CBC



## CdnArtyWife (2 Oct 2007)

Hi all,

A friend and neighbor of mine happens to be not only an Army Wife but also a professional comedienne. I've managed to provide her with a few stories that have been worked into her material...(margarine skating).

Anyway, she has a national special airing on CBC on Monday 8 Oct.

Here is the info she sent me:



> Hi all,
> 
> Heads up, my first NATIONAL RADIO COMEDY SPECIAL will be airing on Monday October 8, 2007 at 12:00pm.
> 
> ...



You can learn more about her special here: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=6216251830&ref=mf


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Oct 2007)

Saw an ad for this at the Maritime Club in Gagetown looks like it would be a good show.


----------



## Lumadue (3 Oct 2007)

I enjoy stand up comedy. i wonder if i could find this


----------



## CdnArtyWife (3 Oct 2007)

Its not stand-up, it is sketch comedy...sorta...

The big show was in Gagetown on 13 Sept at the base theatre where it was recorded for CBC Radio, there were also recorded interviews done in Gagetown and Moncton with "real" army wives to get the stories first hand...and the stories will be interspersed with the actual comedy routine for the airing on 8 Oct.

Having seen the bit during the preview show in Moncton, I can say first hand...it is FUNNY and there is something that everyone can relate to. My husband especially enjoyed Laura's description of the flight to KAF.

She essentially takes her own experiences...and that of her friends...and spins them into funny bits that everyone can relate to, cus if it didn't happen to you...you know someone who did.


----------



## Roy Harding (3 Oct 2007)

Lumadue said:
			
		

> I enjoy stand up comedy. i wonder if i could find this



Go here: http://www.cbc.ca/frequency/  to find your local frequency, or here:  http://www.cbc.ca/listen/index.html to listen through your computer (live streaming - has the advantage of being able to hop through time zones if your local broadcast schedule isn't convenient for you).

Roy


----------



## CdnArtyWife (8 Oct 2007)

I just finished listening to this on the east coast and it was hilarious, even hearing it for the third time.

If you can catch it, I highly recommend it.

http://www.cbc.ca/radio/

Cheers,

CAW

edit: added link


----------



## GAP (8 Oct 2007)

Excellent listen...I listened on the Thunder Bay connection over the Internet....It will be on the Winnipeg connection in a few minutes at this link

Select Winnipeg Link


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Oct 2007)

Good listen was very funny

 :rofl:  :cheers:


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2007)

Heard the last 15 minutes on CBC Radio T.Bay (on air) - VERY well done.  In fact, someone I went to school with apparently helped produce it.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cpl4Life (11 Oct 2007)

Excellent show, my wife and I both listened and really enjoyed.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Oct 2007)

Searched but couldn't find on the site. I guess they don't archive these shows. Now I'm disappointed...oh well maybe next time.


----------



## kratz (30 Apr 2008)

For anyone interested, the show is running Thursday, 1 May 08 at the Sea King Club. Starting at 8:15pm.

This is supported by the PSP and MFRC in the Halifax area. We recerived a pair of tickets and I will post some thoughts after the show.


----------



## kratz (2 May 2008)

The show was entertaining and enjoyable. Certain characters in the show stand out in my mind, but I do not want to give away too much. There were jokes for everyone to enjoy for spouses and members alike. Some jokes worked and others did not earn as many laughes. If you get the chance to see the show, I would recommend for you to take the time to see it.


----------

